# Searching for Rossini



## Haydnn (Feb 22, 2015)

Any suggestions for a good version of Rossini overtures? I have recently obtained them in full score; and want to study them? Did Collin Davis ever record any?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Fritz Reiner recorded a great Rossini Overture set with the Chicago Symphony. Infectious performances!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

*Riccardo Muti on Emi *


----------



## Balthazar (Aug 30, 2014)

I enjoy Chailly's set.


----------



## Handel (Apr 18, 2007)

Balthazar said:


> I enjoy Chailly's set.


Yeah, I have that set. Highly recommended.


----------



## Haydnn (Feb 22, 2015)

Thanks for all this.....very helpful!!!!!!!!!


----------

